# No longer permits viewing- error



## bsell81 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a Tivo Roamio with an OTA Antenna connected. I just recently upgraded from a Premier. A few days before getting the Roamio I hooked back up the Premier and began getting the error _*"The copyright holder no longer permits viewing of this portion of the program"*_ on every channel. The Premier hadn't been hooked up for a few months but I had never had that error before and it was hooked up to the same antenna and wiring but to a new tv. I didn't worry to much about it as I was getting the Roamio. When I received and hooked up the Roamio I began getting the same error.

My first call to Tech Support said it was likely caused by incorrect guide data and to force a connection and then restart. I thought it worked but only temporarily as the error appeared and hr or so later.

My second call to Tech Support said it had to be a issue with the TV station broadcasting a incorrect flag and to call my local stations about the issue. I explained it was happening on every channel so it didn't seem likely all the stations in Kansas City were having the same issue. I was transferred to a supervisor and she agreed that was the problem.

My third call to Tech Support I was told the issue was with my reception and that I needed to be above 80% strength or I would continue to get that error. I ran some new coax and re-positioned my antenna (actually even tried a new supposedly better antenna) but cannot get above 72% signal strength . My SNR is 29, and CCI byte diplays N/A. The problem is intermittent and comes and goes regardless of the signal strength as it is very steady at 72%. I have a pre-amp connected to the Antenna and have tried with and without the pre-amp with no change in error.

Does the 3rd rep sound accurate, am I SOL if i can't get 80% or could it be something else? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

bsell81 said:


> I have a Tivo Roamio with an OTA Antenna connected. I just recently upgraded from a Premier. A few days before getting the Roamio I hooked back up the Premier and began getting the error _*"The copyright holder no longer permits viewing of this portion of the program"*_ on every channel. The Premier hadn't been hooked up for a few months but I had never had that error before and it was hooked up to the same antenna and wiring but to a new tv. I didn't worry to much about it as I was getting the Roamio. When I received and hooked up the Roamio I began getting the same error.
> 
> My first call to Tech Support said it was likely caused by incorrect guide data and to force a connection and then restart. I thought it worked but only temporarily as the error appeared and hr or so later.
> 
> ...


I have a new Tivo Roamio connected to a HD antenna, and the typical signal strength I see is around 72. I have no problems, so I think that signal strength isn't an issue. I think what you may be seeing is an HDCP issue. The stations can put a flag on the digital signal and everything in the chain has to be HDCP compliant, or it won't display. Since the Roamio only has an HDMI output, you may be getting intermittent HDCP compliance from your TV. You might try another HDMI cable to make sure that is not causing the problem, and then if you have another HD TV, or HDCP compliant monitor, connect it to the Tivo and see if the problem still occurs. I have seen HDCP issues that are intermittent, even on brand new monitors.


----------



## bsell81 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, I will give that a try. Had thought that might be the issue and did swap cables but they are the same brand, so I will order some new cables today.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds like the wrong flag. In 2012 during the Olympics NBC and TWC flagged the 3D content so it expired after only 90 minutes. Could be a bug in the code or errant recorded code by the TiVo.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

PCurry57 said:


> Sounds like the wrong flag. In 2012 during the Olympics NBC and TWC flagged the 3D content so it expired after only 90 minutes. Could be a bug in the code or errant recorded code by the TiVo.


Seems unlikely that all the OTA stations in his area are setting the wrong flag at the same time.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

bsell81 said:


> A few days before getting the Roamio I hooked back up the Premier and began getting the error _*"The copyright holder no longer permits viewing of this portion of the program"*_ on every channel. The Premier hadn't been hooked up for a few months but I had never had that error before and it was hooked up to the same antenna and wiring but to a *new tv*.


Tell us about your new TV (brand, model, etc). Have you tried different inputs on the TV? On the Premier, did this only affect live programs, or programs you had previously recorded (before this error started)? Have you been able to record anything on the Roamio?


----------



## bsell81 (Nov 2, 2011)

The Tivo Premier previously (3+ Months ago before Summer and Fall updates) was hooked up to a Panasonic TC-P42G10 42-Inch 1080p Plasma HDTV. The Premier and now Roamio recently have been hooked up to a LG32LB5600 32-Inch 1080p 60Hz LED TV. I have have tried it on both HDMI inputs and have swapped cables (same brand) with the FireTV I also have connected. I ordered this cable from Amazon if that doesn't work I'll move it to the room with the Panasonic and see what happens. It only shows on live viewing and it will not alow you to record from live tv. However scheduled recordings do record and will play back with out the error (from what I've seen so far, only 1 or 2 recordings)


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

bsell81 said:


> The Tivo Premier previously (3+ Months ago before Summer and Fall updates) was hooked up to a Panasonic TC-P42G10 42-Inch 1080p Plasma HDTV. The Premier and now Roamio recently have been hooked up to a LG32LB5600 32-Inch 1080p 60Hz LED TV. I have have tried it on both HDMI inputs and have swapped cables (same brand) with the FireTV I also have connected. I ordered this cable from Amazon if that doesn't work I'll move it to the room with the Panasonic and see what happens. It only shows on live viewing and it will not alow you to record from live tv. However scheduled recordings do record and will play back with out the error (from what I've seen so far, only 1 or 2 recordings)


I seriously doubt it is an issue with the cable, especially since you have tried 2 of them. Still sounds like some hand shaking issue with the HDCP, but trying another TV would point to the TV you are having the problem with causing this, if it works OK with another TV. Sometimes a particular device in the video chain can alter the signal slightly, so that the HDCP compliance isn't received by the source, or it misinterprets the compliance. One of our brand new large 4K monitors in our lab has this issue using one type of signal on only one HDMI input, and the manufacturer of the monitor is trying to correct this issue. We found out it was that particular monitor, just by the process of elimination. If you try another TV, and it still gives you this error, the only thing left is something in the Tivo, but that doesn't make sense either because you said both of your Tivos were giving you the same error. Weird problem.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

bsell81 said:


> However scheduled recordings do record and will play back with out the error (from what I've seen so far, only 1 or 2 recordings)


That's weird. I would play with that some more. What happens if you try to watch a scheduled recording while it's still recording? What happens if you schedule recordings on all tuners at once?

I searched for HDCP issues with that model TV and it only pointed back to this thread . Here's what TiVo says about HDCP, you might check your system info page and see what it says http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/146:


> Confirm that your TV is set to view the HDMI input. Some TVs stop sending HDCP when the input is switched away from HDMI.
> Disconnect the HDMI cable on both ends and plug it in again to re-establish the HDMI connection. Check the HDMI Status on the System Information screen. It should say HDCP Enabled or HDCP Status: Enabled.
> 
> From TiVo Central go to Settings & Messages (or Messages & Settings) > Account & System Information > System Information.
> If you do not see HDCP Enabled or HDCP Status: Enabled, the TV is not generating proper HDCP. Contact your TV manufacturer to see if a firmware update is available for your TV. To view copy-protected material in the meantime, you will need to switch from an HDMI to the Component cable included with your box.


----------



## bsell81 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I may have found a workaround for my HDCP problem. I had remembered reading some reviews on HDMI switches in the past of people using them to fix a HDCP problem (I know half the time they cause the problem). Anyway I had a Kinivo HDMI switch sitting around and thought I'd give it a try. I plugged it in and after a restart of the Roamio no errors. I left the TV on for 3 or 4 hours last night and have turned it on 3 times today with no errors. Still not 100% sure its fixed, I'll have to give it more time to be sure. But it looks promising. 

Thanks for everyone's input, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

bsell81 said:


> I think I may have found a workaround for my HDCP problem. I had remembered reading some reviews on HDMI switches in the past of people using them to fix a HDCP problem (I know half the time they cause the problem). Anyway I had a Kinivo HDMI switch sitting around and thought I'd give it a try. I plugged it in and after a restart of the Roamio no errors. I left the TV on for 3 or 4 hours last night and have turned it on 3 times today with no errors. Still not 100% sure its fixed, I'll have to give it more time to be sure. But it looks promising.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input, I'll keep you updated.


That pretty much narrows it down to an HDCP issue as far as I am concerned. Something is changing the digital signal going out to your TV and returning so that the HDCP is not getting the correct data to OK the compliance. The additional amplification, buffering, which is on the switch, cleans the digital signal up a bit so it works. I would bet that it would work with another TV too, without the switch. See if there is an update on the firmware on your TV.


----------



## bsell81 (Nov 2, 2011)

It now appears the switch didn't fix the problem. My viewing habits are what changed. After hooking up the switch I left the tivo tuned to a channel and did not use any apps MLB.tv ect, so that I could look out for the error. I instead used my FireTV and would go back and forth to check for the error. 

After some testing it seems that I do not get the error on live TV until after exiting the MLB.tv app. Immediately after exiting the app and going to live TV the error appears. I have tried with the Netflix app and so far have not received the error after exiting it, but will continue testing. 

Also the Tivo will not allow recording from live TV with the error shown, but you can set a recording from the guide at anytime. Even an event currently in progress. I set all 4 tuners to record at once and it recorded with out issue. I can view the recording while still in progress and do not get the error. In fact after stoping the recording and pressing Live TV on the remote I no longer receive the error . 

I also viewed settings- account information with the error displayed and it shows DHCP enabled. 

I did connect my 19" Samsung TV to the Tivo and receive all of the same results as described above.

I really wish I could test all of this on my Premier as well but it is no longer active. 

So as of now it appears somehow the MLB.tv app is what is causing the problem, but I will continue using and maybe find out more.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

I just got my Roamio Basic today and I got the error message shown in the OP after exiting the MLB app as well (not every time however). I may have to watch the MLB games via my Roku but I do happen to like the TiVo MLB app better.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

bsell81 said:


> After some testing it seems that I do not get the error on live TV until after exiting the MLB.tv app. Immediately after exiting the app and going to live TV the error appears. I have tried with the Netflix app and so far have not received the error after exiting it, but will continue testing.
> ...
> So as of now it appears somehow the MLB.tv app is what is causing the problem, but I will continue using and maybe find out more.


Sounds like you've done enough troubleshooting to make the problem repeatable (and not repeatable), which makes it much easier to find root cause. I would reach out to TiVoMargret with some of the details from your posts. She may have insight if they have seen similar problems with that app, and she has tools they can use to help troubleshoot. I'm sure she would like to get to the bottom of it. Her twitter and email are at the bottom of this post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10233086#post10233086


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

Apologies for bring back an older thread but I don't see the need to start a new one.

Today I was watching a Spring Training game via the MLB app on the Tivo and then exited.

After I exited all my channels (OTA) displayed "the copyright holder no longer permits viewing of this portion of the program" as a banner dead smack in the middle of the screen. Changing channels did not make the error go away and it was displayed on every single channel. 

I entered and exited the MLB again, this time without watching a game, and the error on the OTA channels went away. 

To see if this was just a one time fluke, I went back into the MLB app and started watching another game. Exited the MLB app and went to view live TV (OTA) and was again greeted with the same error message on all the OTA channels --> the copyright holder no longer permits viewing of this portion of the program.

Again I entered the MLB app and exited without watching a game and the error again went away..

Any fix for this? Is there a specific way to exit the MLB app to keep this from happening? It appears to be a long standing issue that's never been fixed..


----------



## drknapp (Nov 28, 2011)

I am experiencing the same bug with the mlb.tv app. I usually have to reset the TiVo to get rid of it. It's kind of a pain.


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Just got a Roamio OTA yesterday and saw this error while watching an OTA channel with a very weak signal. Only got that message once so far. My signal is very weak using a flat antenna. Getting a roof antenna this week.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

I've given up on it and will just use my Roku for MLB.tv.


----------



## thegasmaster (May 1, 2015)

I am now also getting this error on new roamio ota after using MLB.TV. I have to power cycle the unit to clear it.


----------



## bsell81 (Nov 2, 2011)

From what I can see in this thread most the users seem to using OTA. Are there any users using cable that have this issue? I am going to open a new ticket on this issue and if this is only a problem for OTA users that might be useful info for TIVO. 

Thanks


----------



## bsell81 (Nov 2, 2011)

drknapp said:


> I am experiencing the same bug with the mlb.tv app. I usually have to reset the TiVo to get rid of it. It's kind of a pain.


You might try playing a video from My Shows, that clears the error for me.


----------



## djtweed (Mar 17, 2006)

bsell81 said:


> You might try playing a video from My Shows, that clears the error for me.


Same here. New OTA. After MLB.tv I get the error, then just open any show in your list, and the error goes away, even for live TV.


----------



## 4d3fect (May 6, 2015)

djtweed said:


> Same here. New OTA. After MLB.tv I get the error, then just open any show in your list, and the error goes away, even for live TV.


What if you don't have any my shows yet? New Roamio user here.
I'm getting this error, and nothing has eliminated it yet.

edit: just power cycled. that does it. *headdesk*


----------



## JimG19 (Jun 30, 2005)

As of today this error still exists. New Roamio OTA here. Re-entering MLB.com without watching a game and exiting fixed it for me. Thanks goodness for this forum.

Tivo should get this fixed as long as it has been happening.


----------



## kcmark (Dec 14, 2010)

We have a TiVo premiere with OTA antenna and, as if July 31, 2015, we are getting this same error whenever we exit the MLB.tv app. It eventually goes away but it does effect viewing and it occurs on every channel.


----------



## erikwurz (Oct 20, 2005)

I have the same problem. I find that using the chapter skip to jump to the beginning of the program or end it clears the error. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

kcmark said:


> We have a TiVo premiere with OTA antenna and, as if July 31, 2015, we are getting this same error whenever we exit the MLB.tv app. It eventually goes away but it does effect viewing and it occurs on every channel.


I get this on both of my Roamio basics, both are OTA. It happens after exiting MLB.tv and it can be cleared by playing a few seconds of a recorded OTA program.


----------



## steveken (Apr 25, 2004)

I just wanted to add in my "me too" to this thread. I am using a Premiere getting my TV OTA. I was watching a game using the MLB app tonight. When I exited it after the game was over, I got this banner across my screen that hopped around. I waited about 30 minutes or so for it to go away on its own, it never did. I went back into the MLB app and then exited it and the message went away.

Sounds like TiVo really needs to get onto this app writer to get this bug taken care of. It's been around far too long to just be an irritant. It is a application flaw and needs to be fixed.


----------

